

Ask HN: What's the best Google Reader replacement? - count

Now that we've had time for things to shake out, what's the consensus on best replacement for Google Reader?
======
sp332
<http://www.replacereader.com/> has a campaign to get people to vote for their
favorite Reader replacement via twitter. Personally, I've been using NewsBlur
for a few months and think it's great.

------
swanson
I built my own: <https://github.com/swanson/stringer>

Self-hosted, no social crap, no 3rd party dependencies, run it at
<http://reader.yourdomain.com>, keyboard shortcuts

~~~
tshepang
Thanks for the mention. It looks elegant. It also 'forced' me to use Heroku
for the first time too, which helped take the mystery away.

------
rbp7
I have been using feedly for the past few months. So far, the experience has
been pretty great. It doesn't really slow down for me, even on old computers
running winxp. They are pretty quick to iron out any bugs. The UI is fairly
simple and similar to Google Reader. These three factors were my test for
finding the right alternative. I will be honest and say that feedly was the
first one I tried out so I can not give you a comparison to others.

They are currently pulling the feeds from your google reader account, but will
be transitioning seamlessly (or so they claim) to their Normandy project when
Reader shuts down for good. If you do not want to take a risk with any bugs,
issues, or delays that might occur, I suggest looking elsewhere.

------
Concours
I will recommend feedly.com, nice UI/UX , if you want a different approach,
you might also check <http://www.feedsapi.org> , nice UI/UX as well and easy
to use.

------
teeboy
I have gone for <http://feeder.co/> because it is very lightweight and in-
browser. And in-fact I like it more than Google Reader.

I tried Feedly. It looks really shady as it adds something in the background
and the UI is not good for reading.

------
pinion247
I am a long-time user of Netvibes and I'm surprised how little I hear the name
as a Google Reader replacement given Netvibes' maturity and features.

------
ricardobeat
I've been building <http://creek.io> for the past month or so, you should sign
up for the beta.

------
Albino
I have tried many as possible and find the best to me are Feedly and Newsblur.
Make a try on any of this two rss/feed readers .

------
sigmavirus24
Also if you're looking for something free that you could potentially host
yourself, check out TT-RSS

